# Obedience Training in Texas



## moviegoer (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi - I'm in Texas and expect to bring home my new V puppy around Halloween. I live in the Austin area and was wondering if anyone knew of great obedience training here or close. I've had a Vizsla before, and she wasn't trained well. This time I'd like to do this right. We have children now and really want to make sure our new Vizsla is properly trained on obedience. Can anyone point me somewhere? I'd prefer not to board her at a training facility but wouldn't be opposed to that if they were great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi and welcome!! 

Try http://austincaninecentral.com/ A friend of mine is one of the conformation instructors.

Where is you baby from?


----------



## jeep8630 (Oct 20, 2011)

Moviegoer,

I just got a v as well and I live in Austin. Riot is 10 weeks old and we will be looking to do obedience classes with him soon. I will let you know what we find. We should get together sometime for a puppy meet up. I think there is a vizsla club in austin as well. 

Charlie


----------



## moviegoer (Oct 14, 2011)

DixiesMom said:


> Hi and welcome!!
> 
> Try http://austincaninecentral.com/ A friend of mine is one of the conformation instructors.
> 
> Where is you baby from?


Dixiesmom, we're getting her from Creekside in Centerville Texas. Real excited. Thanks for the link. Am interested in hunting with her, too, at some point, any Austin/ Central Tx. hunters with V's?


----------



## moviegoer (Oct 14, 2011)

jeep8630 said:


> Moviegoer,
> 
> I just got a v as well and I live in Austin. Riot is 10 weeks old and we will be looking to do obedience classes with him soon. I will let you know what we find. We should get together sometime for a puppy meet up. I think there is a vizsla club in austin as well.
> 
> Charlie


Jeep that sounds great. I'll message you once we get her and are ready to meet up after her 12 week shots. Love the name Riot. Are you planning to hunt? I don't really hunt - have in the past - but I'm thinking I may want to try joining other experienced hunters with my pup after she gets settled.


----------

